# Sixers trade Van Horn get Robinson



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Four-Team Deal: Sprewell to Wolves (7-22-03)

_A blockbuster four-team NBA trade has been completed today, ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher reports. In the deal, the Knicks get Keith Van Horn from Philadelphia, and ship Latrell Sprewell to the Timberwolves. Terrell Brandon goes from the Wolves to the Hawks, while Glen Robinson lands in Philadelphia._


----------



## fun-D-mental (Jul 23, 2003)

Great trade!

Robinson > Van Horn

Very similar players - jump shooters who play no D

Although, the Big Dog is a little less hesitant to post up on O.

The biggest plusses for the 76ers are:

1.) Robinson has more of a killer instinct - more willing to take a big shot.

2.) His contract runs out a year earlier, and at a convenient time for the team.

His trends as far as play-off numbers go also look better than KVH's.

I'm not sure that the salary numbers match-up perfectly, but to the best of my knowledge the least desirable contract that the 76ers could get stuck with would be Nazr for 3 years @ $5M.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Ugh, I'm not happy with this at all. Iverson and Big Dog aren't going to get along at all. This sucks.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

AI and Keith got along??
Philly is on the decline quickly..they drafted all slow unathletic defensive guys that like larry brown likes.. NOW They have NO TALENT!!!


----------



## sixersonline (Sep 11, 2002)

I agree with Fun-D-mental.

I like this trade for the Sixers.

And I think Iverson and Big Dog will get along just fine. And I though Iverson and Van Horn got along fine as well. Aside from his rookie year with Stackhouse, Iverson's penchant for shooting hasn't really been at the exclusion of other offensively talented players. The past 2 years especially after that Boston game 5, Iverson has been crying out desparately for the team to bring in another capable scorer to help ease some of his burden.

If Big Dog likes to jack it up, I'm sure Iverson will have no problems penetrating the lane, drawing the collapse, and swinging it out to an open Big Dog for that sweet 15-foot J he has. We saw him pile up the assist numbers in the playoffs this way.

We still need to add some size (maybe we'll get another big in the deal also, who knows). But on paper I really like the trade.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Ugh, I'm not happy with this at all. Iverson and Big Dog aren't going to get along at all. This sucks.








PersonaL question, KVH is your fav. pLayer judging by your info, but what happenz now? Since he's on a division rivaL?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> AI and Keith got along??
> Philly is on the decline quickly..they drafted all slow unathletic defensive guys that like larry brown likes.. NOW They have NO TALENT!!!


No Talent? Allen Iverson has no talent :laugh: :laugh: 
Thats right we need some tight talent, someone off the hook. Lets go after Rod Grizzard :sour: 

Anyway if we are Philly fans then we should be happy judging by what Robinson did against us last year. He looked unstoppable, draining shots, dishing, everything. I almost forgot about that.

I still dont like him at all, but who knows maybe something will happen to make hi mfit?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think this was more of a contract trade for Philly. Big Dog has the shorter contract than KVH


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

76'rs lineup next season:

C. = Samuel Dalembert/Derrick Coleman/Amal McCaskill

P.F. = Kenny Thomas

S.F. = Glenn Robinson

S.G. = Allen Iverson

P.G. = Eric Snow

Bench:

John Salmons, Aaron Mckie, Tyrone Hill, Greg Buckner, Efthimios Rentzias, Willie Green, Kyle Korver


That's not abad lineup at all. I will be curious to see who they start at the Center position. I would start Dalembert b/c he provides a shot blocker and he is young and has room to develop. Although the lineup looks good on paper thats what the Hawks thought last year as well. I guess we will just have to wait and see how it all pans out.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think this trade benefited the Sixers, Van Horn was useless during the playoffs and Glen hasmore experience and is a better scorer than Van Horn. Only advantage Van Horn had was that he was a 6'10 small forward, Glen is only 6'7.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> I think this trade benefited the Sixers, Van Horn was useless during the playoffs and Glen hasmore experience and is a better scorer than Van Horn. Only advantage Van Horn had was that he was a 6'10 small forward, Glen is only 6'7.


No. Glen plays no defense. Is turnover prone. Doesnt rebound as well as Van Horn. I have more.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The trade is official. We get big dog and Marc Jackson the center


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

76ers Trade:
KVH
Randy Holcomb
First Round Pick

76ers Get:
Big Dog
Marc Jackson
2006 second round pick


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 76ers Trade:
> KVH
> Randy Holcomb
> ...


I will never understand the sixers obsession with giving away 1st round draft picks


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> AI and Keith got along??
> Philly is on the decline quickly..they drafted all slow unathletic defensive guys that like larry brown likes.. NOW They have NO TALENT!!!


John Salmons is slow and unathletic? Willie Green is? I might be one to say that the Sixers present isn't as bleak as it was a few days ago when Van Horn was still on the roster. We have a reserve center, we have a better situation at the forwards even though we're undersized at power forward. With the acquisition of Big Dog, we have added a perimeter threat, and a legit second scorer for the Sixers.

And for those who are saying that Iverson wouldn't get along with Robinson, I have a feeling that Iverson had some say in this trade. Earlier in the offseason Billy King said he ran by some names with Iverson, and Iverson liked a lot of them. I'm not worried, I'm happy for the most part.

I like the acquisition of Jackson, but I hated giving away another first round pick. Did they say what the stipulation was on the first rounder? Was it one from this year? If it is, I'm highly upset, I mean seems like every time we do something we get a lousy second rounder, and then a lot of times we trade a future #1 to get a late first rounder.

-Tim


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

I believe the pick is 2006 so we still have our upcoming draft pick.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Although a slight underachiever, Robinson can play. He'll go inside of offense more than KVH. He is nearly as good a shooter and a more active offensive presence. He should be adequete of defense and rebounding, where others on the 76ers excel. 

Jackson could be a real sleeper. Outstanding rookie season then straight to the doghouse. He is big and mobile, well coached in college, and a team player. Could be very useful in the playoffs.He is still a young player. Not as leaper, but won't be shoved around, even by Shaq. 

Perhaps Coleman, Jackson, Dalembert and maybe McCaskill doesn't scare anyone in the middle, but in the East it is representative.

the 76ers think they can stay a playoff team/contender, or they wouldn't be giving away the #1's. That's the only explanation I can come up with for this stategy.

LA is the obvious off season winner, aside form Kobe trouble, but Minnesota is now loaded for bear.The 76ers should be a bit better.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Marc Jackson is a good PF. Legit tools. Held his own against the Lakers in the play-offs. He should be a solid player in a need area for the 76ers.

Robinson is a ball hog but I actually think this is a good thing for the 76ers. Iverson dominates the ball anyway and that won't change. What he needs is someone who will catch his passes and shoot the ball without a conscience. After all, if AI is going to shoot he won't give the ball up and expect it back - he'll just shoot it. At this stage in his career, AI needs a relief valve. Robinson should do well in that role. 

Trading, essentially, Van Horn for Jackson and Robinson works out well for the 76ers. I don't think this brings the 76ers back to 00-01 level, but it makes them a more competitive team with better options.


----------



## sixersonline (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> I believe the pick is 2006 so we still have our upcoming draft pick.


I think the pick we gave up is a 2007 lottery protected 1st-rounder. We own our 1st round pick next year (2004), and in 2006. Houston owns our 2005 pick (lottery protected). The NBA prevents teams from going two consecutive years without first round picks.

Given that Iverson's window of opportunity with this team to win a championship is the next 3 or 4 years, I'm ok with giving up a 2007 pick, considering that we got back 2 quality pieces to our puzzle in return.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think allaround it came out just fine for 76rs and Big Dog is way better then slowwwwwwwwww KVH!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Do you think the Nets knew that Macculloh had foot disease when they traded him? If they did I'm going to kill them.


----------

